# Good schools in Durban



## VineetaA (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi !

I will be moving from India to Durban with my family this May. Need recommendations on good schools in Durban, for my son, aged 11 and daughter, aged 6. Apart for academic excellence I am looking at schools which focus on all-round development in art, sports and music as well. We haven't decided where we would be living, so any other information related to the school's proximity to good upmarket residential areas will also be welcome!

Cheers!


----------

